# Spain / Portugal for Xmas or not



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All 
We will be off on our second trip to Europe in a few weeks time. Our first was for thirty days Feb' to March this year.
We could do either a couple of months this year, then another couple early next year. Or go a little later this year for say three months + and stay over Xmas.

What would you do and why? :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We had Christmas and the New Year just gone in Spain and it was dead as a door nail both nights, just about everything was shut or booked up with private parties.

We searched for somewhere open to let the New Year in and all that was open was the local Kebab shop run by a couple of Moroccans who couldn't speak very much English, and with my pigeon Spanish we all sat at a table drinking and waving our arms about trying to communicate, but saying that we all had a right laugh and it turned out very memorable..

ray.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I think December can be a bit bleak even in Spain and Portugal. We were there in 2009, which was a wet year and although there are still fine days, it was also wet and dark and cold quite often. There are christmas decorations in the towns and the build up to Christmas is fun.
Up until mid December in 2009 the weather was lovely and then got better again in February.
Christmas and New Year are family occasions in Spain, so unless you are on a site with activities it is quiet with more or less everything shut. We were in Orgiva in 2009. For us Christmas day is not a big deal and we spent the time walking in the hills. It just depends what your expectations are. Most shops and restaurants will reopen on Boxing Day and we did spend Boxing Day on the coast and ate lunch outside in a restaurant. Everything will also close on 6 Jan.
If (when) we have the chance to do another longer trip my preference would be to travel Sept - October/November and March - May/June abroad. For me Dec - Jan are best spent at home. However, I'm sure others will disagree.

CandA


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Different*

Went to Spain for New Year in 07. Weather very nice and warm.
Celebrations differ though, with kids getting pressies after 25th.
Otherwise, all seemed to be celebrating over the period we were there.
Likely to do same this year as well.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We left on Boxing day last year. This year we are thinking about spending the whole season away. Yes, its cold in France, plenty of aires shut the water off etc, but there's something nice about waking up with a new view, even if it' s bloody freezing and full of snow. Mrs Adonisito will also be able to do a decent dinner on the 25th in the van. Come to think of it I'm getting excited already!


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,
I think it will depend on what you want over Christmas and New Year, we stay on site and there is plenty going on, the Spanish love to party, especially on New Year's Eve, which gets booked up very quickly and lasts until about 5am.

If you are in an area where there are plenty of restaurants they tend to take bookings from everyone, even if there is just the two of you, you then join in with whoever else is there, we have done this a couple of times and had a great time with the locals and the ex-pats, and made new friends into the bargain.

I hope this helps

Cavaqueen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Christmas isn't huge in Spain. Three Kings day is the big day: http://gospain.about.com/od/christmasinspain/f/three_kings_day.htm

New Year parties are plentiful though. I would suggest a restaurant for that.

Don't know about Portugal, Alan.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Well thank-you for your info and opinions, very helpful. We may be dictated to by circumstances though, If we cannot get all our jobs done before the end of October we will delay going till late November and try a Spanish Xmas.

Cheers
Whiskyman


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Plenty of life in Benidorm over Christmas - and don't knock it if you haven't tried it. More motorhomers in the Benidorm locality than any other resort in Europe I'd guess.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> Plenty of life in Benidorm over Christmas - and don't knock it if you haven't tried it. More motorhomers in the Benidorm locality than any other resort in Europe I'd guess.


I know it suits some people Dave, and that's great for them but for me that's the best reason to avoid Benidorm or anywhere like it, Alan.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> Plenty of life in Benidorm over Christmas - and don't knock it if you haven't tried it. More motorhomers in the Benidorm locality than any other resort in Europe I'd guess.


I agree with you Dave. Stayed at La Torretta last xmas/new year and had a fantastic time. So much so we are going again this year.

Ian


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

erneboy said:


> averhamdave said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of life in Benidorm over Christmas - and don't knock it if you haven't tried it. More motorhomers in the Benidorm locality than any other resort in Europe I'd guess.
> ...


Yes, but you didn't ask the question! - and it wouldn't do for us all to be the same anyway :wink:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Since our kids are away, we are going to enjoy Christmas in Portugal - but- without the Rapido! We will be enjoying the sun in Madeira. 
No cassette to empty, not even beds to be made or dishes washed. 
Hotel is hosting a Gala dinner on Christmas day and there will be plenty going on around us in the old town. 
Had a trial run the week before Christmas last year and are happy to be going back for 2 weeks this time.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We recently stayed at the small camperpark in Alquerias near Murcia. They were describing their last New Year (which sounded fantastic) and the plans they have for the next one to be even better. It's a small town with very few tourists and the owners of the camperpark know that all the facilities close for New Year so that the owners of the bars etc. can be with their families therefore they go out of their way to organise a very social event for their international guests.
I would be surprised if they didn't do the same at Christmas too, and to be honest we woukd go there if we had not already made arrangements to be in the Canaries at that time.
It would be a completely different and more informal and intimate experience than on a campsite with organised entertainment.


----------

